# Other Discussions > Hair Loss Rants >  Bald men have a lower societal worth

## itsmyhairs

I don't know why I keep posting, BTT keeps removing my threads whenever I speak the truth about the reality of balding.

We all need to grow up and face the facts, before it's too late!

Bald men have a lower worth than men with good hair, it's a fact.

People look down on men without hair, that's a FACT, whether or not it's conscious of subconscious.
Women don't find men with baldness as attractive.
When there's a natural disaster the more attractive people are the one's who're pulled from the rubble first.

We MUST retain our hairlines, to achieve success in our careers, to achieve success in our relationships, to achieve success within our peer group.

Balding is NOT an option unless you're one of the tiny minority of men who're 6'2" with a body builder physique, a chiseled jawline and a larger than life personality.

For everyone else, we must fight on!

----------


## NotBelievingIt

> Bald men have a lower worth than men with good hair, it's a fact.


 Hardly.




> People look down on men without hair, that's a FACT, whether or not it's conscious of subconscious.


 Uh, no.  Now if the hair is wildly ugly bad comb over or unkempt balding yah, I look down them - but more for lack of taking care of their appearance.




> Women don't find men with baldness as attractive.


 Not even remotely true.



> When there's a natural disaster the more attractive people are the one's who're pulled from the rubble first.


 Doesn't even deserve a response other then LOL.  I can just imagine the headline - "Rescue workers realize victim is bald, stop rescue and move to ugly fat hairy man.  Bald man dies, ugly fat hairy man causes rescue worker to pull groin muscle.  Rescue worker is okay and says "But at least he wasn't bald"

LOL

----------


## Aames

> Hardly.
> 
> Uh, no.  Now if the hair is wildly ugly bad comb over or unkempt balding yah, I look down them - but more for lack of taking care of their appearance.
> 
> Not even remotely true.
> Doesn't even deserve a response other then LOL.  I can just imagine the headline - "Rescue workers realize victim is bald, stop rescue and move to ugly fat hairy man.  Bald man dies, ugly fat hairy man causes rescue worker to pull groin muscle.  Rescue worker is okay and says "But at least he wasn't bald"
> 
> LOL


 The OP is right in most respects. The rescue-worker example wouldn't hold up in the real world, but to deny that women don't find hair more attractive is delusional. There are studies to confirm it. I remember seeing an experiment where some guy put up two profiles of himself on PoF: one bald and one with photoshopped hair. The hair profile got *5 times* more messages than the bald one. And notice how you don't see many bald male models.

----------


## TheLaughingCow

The study Aames is referring to was conducted by a hair transplant company.  Draw your own conclusions.

Here is the link:

http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthr...dating+profile

It's no secret that women prefer men with hair.  But, come on here, a lower societal worth?  Ridiculous.

----------


## itsmyhairs

Bald men have a lower chance of promotion in their jobs, success with women, being taken seriously when they're saying something (it's been PROVED attractive people can babble about any old bullshit and people will listen) etc etc.

I'm not saying you won't get women if you're bald, I'm just saying that in general it puts you at a MASSIVE disadvantage.
There's no point using stupid examples like a ripped guy with a shaved head and a fat nerd either then saying "SO WHO'D GET THE GIRL? LOLZ!!@!12".

Two guys, same height, both average body types, both decent looking.
One is bald and one has elvis hair.

The guy with the great hair is getting more women.
FACT.


Bald men are the ONLY group in our politically correct society that it's ok to make jokes about, rip on and belittle too.
Try that shit with women, people of colour, fat people, or any other 'minority' then you'll get in big trouble.

Call a bald guy any name under the sun related to his lack of hair and no one will bat and eye lid.

If you're bald, prepare yourself to live in the lower rung of the social ladder, because that's where your weak genetics will leave you.

----------


## Shan

Just because you think these affect your life does not mean it applies to all bald people

----------


## BigThinker

> When there's a natural disaster the more attractive people are the one's who're pulled from the rubble first.


 I pretty much hate you, but I have to admit I was borderline in-tears from laughter reading this.

----------


## itsmyhairs

> I pretty much hate you, but I have to admit I was borderline in-tears from laughter reading this.


 You've never read about missing white girl syndrome?

Attractive white girls that are missing are considered more valuable than a missing black guy, or a missing black girl, or a missing bald guy.

You think you have the same value as someone with a full head of hair?
You're WRONG.

----------


## Dan26

This thread is being filed under my instant classics

----------


## TheLaughingCow

> Bald men are the ONLY group in our politically correct society that it's ok to make jokes about, rip on and belittle too.
> Try that shit with women, people of colour, fat people, or any other 'minority' then you'll get in big trouble.


 I beg to differ.  People make fun of:
Short men
Blonde women
Men with small penises
Gay/Lesbian people

We're not alone, buddy.

----------


## Kayman

OP is right, he is pretty much worthless.

----------


## Aames

> OP is right, he is pretty much worthless.


 I actually started duta as a precaution in case I ever am trapped in rubble. I want to ensure that I am the first rescued.

----------


## itsmyhairs

> I actually started duta as a precaution in case I ever am trapped in rubble. I want to ensure that I am the first rescued.


 When that young female doctor is making that crucial decision of who to give the last few liters of blood to, she'll choose you over that fat, balding male of the same age.

Every time.

----------


## TheLaughingCow

> I actually started duta as a precaution in case I ever am trapped in rubble. I want to ensure that I am the first rescued.


 I laughed out loud.  I was sitting an a public restroom while reading this, too...made things awkward.

The irony comes off perfectly.

----------


## mmmcoffee

I am 5'6" 23 years old and most definitely balding

I'm an engineer and I make ~75k a year and am being promoted later this year.

I definitely feel a little less attractive but don't think I'm worth any less. And your job doesn't give a **** if your balding, unless your a model, all they want is result.

Next question

----------


## ChrisM

> When that young female doctor is making that crucial decision of who to give the last few liters of blood to, she'll choose you over that fat, balding male of the same age.
> 
> Every time.


  Yes because a small prick is easier to fill up with a few liters of blood. Long dong baldy would have already long been saved and tired from repeated and  cheerful  DHT  extraction  from the doctor.

----------


## DannyBoyy7

Funny thing is i was "belittled "look down on" etc more when i had hair then now with a obvious balding head no one has said anything to me you could argue "well they think you are ugly or judge you secretly" or what ever excuse you want to think of...but still hasnt happened yet will it happen one day? im sure it will everyone been called a name etc once upon a time...but for now nothing yet no one gives two shits.

----------


## ChrisM

> I am 5'6" 23 years old and most definitely balding
> 
> I'm an engineer and I make ~75k a year and am being promoted later this year.
> 
> I definitely feel a little less attractive but don't think I'm worth any less. And your job doesn't give a **** if your balding, unless your a model, all they want is result.
> 
> Next question


 Amen to that. Software engineer here. 84k here  Eligible for an end of year bonus this year and a promotion in the following year. I don't feel unattractive as I have gone on a score of dates in recent time and that was more after I was going bald as opposed to when I had hair. I am 5' 10 and a half going to the gym lately lost weight now I can see the abs and down to 195 aiming to get down to 175-180 range later this summer. I am looking to take a Mixed Martial Arts Kickboxing and Ju-Jitsu class to round out so that I can compete in amateur competition and see where that goes. Just now an attractive blonde viewed my profile online dating in the last 20 minutes or so and I just sent her a message. I have two beautiful kids with large amount of curly hair from their mother's side so it is  somewhat unlikely they will go bald as they have most of her genes  and she is or was when I dated her and had a relationship with her after being bald which was my most attractive feature as a black man to her .. anyway she is  5'6 a green eyed, Irish Italian Cherokee mix with a curvaceous body , high cheekbones and girl next door face and long brown hair with a 38 DD chest and very intelligent. I think I am and have been doing quite well for myself lately thank you.

----------


## ChrisM

> I'm not trying to be offensive.
> 
> But lots of attractive women go outside their relationship for their sexual and mating needs, while having a stable home and a cuckhold to provide for their financial needs.
> 
> It's human biology, women naturally want to breed with the dominant leader males, and the lessor men exist simply to provide financial support for these women in exchange for sex.
> The more intelligent the women, the bigger the chance she'll choose to mate with an alpha male.
> 
> What's true is that the next time you look at your kids, you'll be wondering 'is that my nose they have?' 'my eyes?' 'what features do my kids have I can attribute to myself?'.


 My kids are biracial and have my features and the paternity is 99 percent mine from scientific results and analysis as well as facial features being similar to my own. My then SO saw me as the alpha male and was smitten with me at that time. My point was that every woman I have been with found my baldness, chiseled features, height and athletic frame attractive and my life has been successful despite a genetic setback. In many cases a lot of the women I attempted to date just wanted sex with me and not a relationship which was a deal breaker with me as I was looking for the latter.

----------


## Aames

> Yes because a small prick is easier to fill up with a few liters of blood. Long dong baldy would have already long been saved and tired from repeated and  cheerful  DHT  extraction  from the doctor.


 Oh wow, a small penis joke. I'm above average thanks very much. How mad are you that I am a NW1 using duta with no side effects? It must eat away at your hopeless NW7 brain. There's more to life than sex; that something is aesthetics. Something you will never achieve as a resentful, sex-obsessed, bland nobody.

----------


## ChrisM

Uhm that wasn't directed at you. Defensive much? Maybe that is telling after all. Anyhow I am not an NW7 due to the combination of Fin and now Dut to my regimen.

----------


## TheLaughingCow

ChrisM, I know you're just trying to argue using personal anecdotes but you're coming off as very arrogant.

Congratulations on all your achievements, though, I wish you continued success in the future.

----------


## ChrisM

> ChrisM, I know you're just trying to argue using personal anecdotes but you're coming off as very arrogant.
> 
> Congratulations on all your achievements, though, I wish you continued success in the future.


 Your friend went on the attack assuming those words were meant for him. And they weren't hence the mod came down and removed them accordingly. You are making a n assumption as well since you don't know me at all at least enough to know that sarcastic humor can pass off to people who might miss that context completely as arrogance. I found thewhole thread to be appalling actually because one guy is telling us all we have no worth in society and some us have decided to listen to that and be defeated and accept that statement as gospel. I reject it.. you are in life what you choose to be. If you let your baldness control you and your view of yourself you will forever be a slave to insecurity and not enjoying the blessing of life, health and well being that you are bestowed on most of the days of your life. While we bemoan our fate of baldness there are children out there in the world who die of starvation without a meal, young children some of who are diagnosed with incurable forms of cancer, people dying by the millions due to HIV and the spectre of AIDS... and I could go on. Compared to those people and others like them we should consider ourselves fortunate because at the worst we can shave our heads and go on with our lives...those people out there don't have that luxury to that we take for granted...namely life itself.

----------


## DannyBoyy7

> Your friend went on the attack assuming those words were meant for him. And they weren't hence the mod came down and removed them accordingly. You are making a n assumption as well since you don't know me at all at least enough to know that sarcastic humor can pass off to people who might miss that context completely as arrogance. I found thewhole thread to be appalling actually because one guy is telling us all we have no worth in society and some us have decided to listen to that and be defeated and accept that statement as gospel. I reject it.. you are in life what you choose to be. If you let your baldness control you and your view of yourself you will forever be a slave to insecurity and not enjoying the blessing of life, health and well being that you are bestowed on most of the days of your life. While we bemoan our fate of baldness there are children out there in the world who die of starvation without a meal, young children some of who are diagnosed with incurable forms of cancer, people dying by the millions due to HIV and the spectre of AIDS... and I could go on. Compared to those people and others like them we should consider ourselves fortunate because at the worst we can shave our heads and go on with our lives...those people out there don't have that luxury to that we take for granted...namely life itself.


 +1...well said dude well bloody said.

----------


## 25 going on 65

Deleted: redundant post, oops.

----------


## TheLaughingCow

> Your friend went on the attack...namely life itself.


 I'm not trying to attack you.  I'm just suggesting that a change in your writing style might get your point across more successfully and strengthen your argument.

What you did was basically like me saying:

   "Bald men aren't inferior, because I have a *huuugggggeeeeee penis*, and a hot girlfriend, and I make $18 million a year.  I'm bald and successful, therefore all bald men are successful."
   Saying that, I'm not proving anything, because

1) It's the internet, and it could be made up (not saying your post was)

2) One person does not make a good statistical sample, and

3) I come across as faintly conceited when I manage to turn the thread into a laundry list of my accomplishments.

   Also, I totally agree that the OP is being ridiculous when he says that bald men have a "lower societal worth".  I just don't think you're going about refuting his argument in the correct way.

----------


## ChrisM

> I'm not trying to attack you.  I'm just suggesting that a change in your writing style might get your point across more successfully and strengthen your argument.
> 
> What you did was basically like me saying:
> 
>    "Bald men aren't inferior, because I have a *huuugggggeeeeee penis*, and a hot girlfriend, and I make $18 million a year.  I'm bald and successful, therefore all bald men are successful."
>    Saying that, I'm not proving anything, because
> 
> 1) It's the internet, and it could be made up (not saying your post was)
> 
> ...


  No that is not what I said and you twisting and putting your own  words in my mouth. I never said I had a huge anything. I said I am fit and I am working out to lose more weight to try to improve as I am not perfect  as no one is.

* I said in my statement or rather my point was that I am CONFIDENT and unapologetic for FOR WHO I AM at this point in my life.*

* THAT I ...speaking for myself.. do not have my head bowed down in shame because someone else deigns to view me and himself as an inferior type of man and that I would hope others did not do the same as well.* I  used my own example much in the way the previous poster before me did to illustrate that bald does not equal failure in life jump off a cliff now  because it is genetically all over for you and me and you are destined to fail. Quite the contrary there are many paths to success and all of them are not by any* means easy to attain.


 I used an excerpt of my own life as an example to hopefully inspire people here( not as bragging rights because who am I trying to impress here.. NO ONE  because that not only  not my aim but it would a wasted and vain gesture accomplishing nothing)  I want to the other posters here to read that  let them see that they could do the same if not damn better than me because there IS no limitation for achievement or doing better for oneself except the one that you set in your own damn mind.*

They do not have to slip and fall into despair and discouragement here.  Not in this place and certainly not today or any other day right ?

That is what this place is here for right ? 

Support and a brotherhood among men sharing a plight and hopeful holding out a hand to pull the other up from the ground when they are down and on the ground.


What you might not have heard in my "accomplishment" story was that I worked nights in retail stores to put myself through college stocking clothes and dealing with returns and helping customers. I was a stock boy and I worked in supermarkets in the frozen food section. I  helped package, lift and sort freight to trucks on the docks working for UPS until late hours of the night. I worked in the GAP with a head mike putting out jeans only to see them knocked over again because someone who didn't want help yanked the bottom pair out from the stack I just put together.
 I spent my time vacuuming aisles, mopping around toilets and placing trash in compactors and avoiding the scurrying mice. Before that as a kid I was mowing lawns for money and not with electric ones with the push and turn rusty metal ancient kind and  would have to pick up all the contents in a trash bag and the man who I did that for would eat and apple and take off his shoes and checks for any blades of grass with his feet and when he was satisfied he would give me five dollars. My work ethic started from those humble, undignified beginnings.

 I  spent my time paying my dues and losing my hair at the same time to work  my way up the ladder gradually until I got my college degree and then I climbed the bottom rung of the corporate ladder to work hard for the next decade or so to get where I am today. Everybody pays their dues in some way to get where they are today in some fashion and I am no exception. And I failed along the way and made mistakes that I was able to learn from and in turn become hopefully wiser along the way.

----------


## Proper

Intresting read indeed. I was laughing on my knees and almost peed.

----------


## ChrisM

> Intresting read indeed. I was laughing on my knees and almost peed.


  As long as you are peeing out DHT we are good. :Big Grin:  Piss that baldness out son! Laughter is good. Yay! Brotherhood!

----------


## Proper

> As long as you are peeing out DHT we are good. Piss that baldness out son! Laughter is good. Yay! Brotherhood!


 Yeah dood! The tension in this thread is insane. It's making my knees quiver. HELP!

But honestly, OP sounds like you been living under a rock 30k miles under the sea somewhere. Or maybe up a smelly asshole that it fried your brain cells. Yes, baldness is not the greatest but no, baldness is not the end of the world. This is called "first world problems." Look it up if you didn't already know. Yes, it is a problem and you have the right to make it a problem but you're taking shit to the next level. If you're tryna compare shit like a man with hair being favored in a rescue over a bald guy, maybe you should actually stay under the rock you've been living under. You can't teach a dumb dog new tricks. GET AT ME BRO!

----------

